# Help with mango wine



## mstef (Mar 26, 2014)

I've made two rounds of mango wine, and it's by far the best tasting wine I've ever made. I can't believe how good and smooth it tastes. I use Spicy World Kesar Mango Pulp cans to make it - 1 30oz can per gallon of wine to make.

The recipe is straightforward and doesn't contain anything other than the mango, water, sugar, and basic additives like nutrient, acid blend, pectic, etc.

So, the wine tastes good but it's missing something - like body or a real depth of taste. It's only aged about 6-8 months but I don't see it getting much better.

What can I add to bring it to the next level?

Thanks


----------



## sour_grapes (Mar 26, 2014)

two 30 oz cans/gallon?


----------



## buzzerj (Apr 17, 2014)

To give it more body I would use one can of White Grape concentrate for each gallon. That would give it more body. Otherwise I would think the result would be rather light or thin.


----------



## buzzerj (May 3, 2014)

OK so here is what I'm looking at for my batch of this wine.

For 6 gallons:

3.875 gallons water (3 gallons + 7 pints)
Six - 30 oz cans of Swad Kesar Mango Pulp
36 cups white granulated sugar – (16.0 lbs. minus 1.83 cups) 
2 – 64 fl oz. Welches White Grape Juice
1 – 12 oz. Old Orchard Frozen White Grape Concentrate
3 tsp pectinase (pectic enzyme)
6 tsp yeast nutrient
1.25 tsp wine tannin
0.75 tsp Potassium Metabisulphite 
1.5 tsp Potassium Sorbate – fresh 
1 packet Lalvin EC-1118 Prise de Mousse Yeast

1. Split the quantities of ingredients in half and combine water (1.9375 gallons) and 18 cups sugar into two large clean, sanitized pots.
2. Cook over medium heat, stirring frequently, until sugar dissolves and mixtures come to a simmer. 
3. Add 3 cans of mango pulp to each pot.
4. Let simmer for 15 minutes. Measure liquid volume with calibrated sanitized dowel using the dipstick method (should be 3 gallons each).
5. Remove from heat. Cover and allow to sit 15 minutes then add one 64 fl. oz. white grape juice and 1/2 volume of concentrate to each pot.
6. Let each pot cool 45 more minutes.
7. When still warm but not hot, stir in 0.5 volumes each of pectic enzyme, yeast nutrient, and wine tannin.
8. Cover pot with sanitized lid, allow to cool to room temperature.
9. Using sanitized equipment, take a gravity reading. Each should be in around the 1.122 area in Specific Gravity.
10. Using a sanitized funnel, transfer cooled mixture by carefully pouring into one sanitized 6.5 gallon carboy. (3 gallons easier to pour than 6)
11. Mix and aerate the must. 
12. Rehydrate yeast in an aliquot of must for 15 minutes and pitch yeast solution into carboy, cover with sanitized air lock.
13. Move to area where fermenter is undisturbed and can ferment at 68°F for 3 weeks.
14. The wine should develop a thick layer of sediment in the bottom of the carboy. Using sanitized equipment, rack the clarified wine off the sediment, into clean, freshly sanitized 3 or 5 gallon and any necessary one gallon carboys depending on the remaining pulp volume. Pulp will be impossible to strain for any remaining wine.
15. Top up with water and fit sanitized airlocks.
16. Rack again after 30 days and again every two months for six months.
17. At 4-5 months, add 1/8 tsp. Potassium Metabisulphite powder per gallon.
18. Stabilize (1/4 tsp. per gallon of potassium sorbate), check acid and wait 4 weeks.
19. Sweeten or add acid blend if desired to taste, wait 4 weeks, rack again and then bottle.
20. Age for one year. Serve chilled.

I'm adding grape juice for body in the recipe for this wine. Two 64 FL ounces of juice plus one 12 oz frozen concentrate is the equivalent of 176 FL ounces of white grape juice in a volume of approximately 140 fluid ounces. Then there is 180 ounces (not fluid ounces) of Mango pulp. Really the volume of one 30 oz can of Mango Pulp is about 1.3 pints, so figure it as 21 FL ounces. Based on that guesstimate, 6 cans is 126 FL ounces or just under a gallon. So figure it takes a gallon of space plus the nine pints of grape juice, that's 17 pints or 2.125 gallons of pulp and juice leaving 3.875 gallons for water in the 6 gallon total volume.

This will give the resulting wine more body but the yield is lower because of all the pulp being used. A realistic estimate of the yield for this is more like 4 gallons because you have to rack off of the pulp. But even with that, you should have a great wine result.


----------



## Burton Kent (Apr 20, 2018)

buzzerj said:


> OK so here is what I'm looking at for my batch of this wine.
> 
> For 6 gallons:
> 
> ...


I know this is really old, but how did it turn out?

There's an Indian area in Chicago (Devon Ave) where they carry this pulp. Planning to go there and buy it. Might buy enough for two 6 gallon carboys, my plan is to test freezing the pulp vs unfrozen in addition to the pectinase. Am curious about the flavor.


----------



## opus345 (May 25, 2018)

Wow.

Curious also.

_"36 cups white granulated sugar" _for 6 gallons = ROCKET FUEL

Seems like a bunch of unnecessary heating/cooking.

And I didn't see any mention of degassing or using a clearing agent.

Other than that, it looks tasty and dangerous.

jr


----------

